# Ghost Host Dialog



## TommyHawk (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey! Anyone have a file (.wav, .mp3., etc.) of Disney's HM Ghost Host - the dialog from the foyer: _"When hinges creak in doorless chambers..."_ Something they could email or post?

I'd like to make a talking sign, I have most of the components, but I haven't got one of those "Disneyland Forever" CDs.

It would really help a lot - thanks much!

_Of course if this is outright, blatant piracy and Eisner will come pounding on my door, nevermind..._


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You could try one of my Disney Record pages. Maybe it's on one of them:

http://dw56.250free.com/DisneyAlbumLinkPage.html


----------

